
Everyone Hacks Everyone: Stop Assuming All Hackers Come From China - ghosh
http://www.techinasia.com/hacks-stop-assuming-hackers-china/
======
vog
I'm sure everyone knows very well that this "I was hacked by China" is just a
convenient excuse, and nothing else.

Think of it: Even in the rare case that your logs actually show that the
attack came from a Chinese IP address, that machine was almost certainly
cracked, too. Or, does anyone really think that a serious attacker would run
attacks directly from their own system?

So the story goes like this: Someone failed to secure their systems and were
cracked by a more or less complicated attack. Since they don't want to admit
that it was some cheap security, they point to the evil genious Chinese
attacker, against whom no super-secure system whatsoever would have had a
chance.

It is quite similar to the argument of "nobody ever got fired for buying IBM
equipment". This is not about the quality of IBM, it's about being able to say
"I have done everything as good as possible".

~~~
dragonbonheur
I tried to say just the same thing on previous posts. The Hacker News
community does not tolerate differing opinions.

